# Is Denon 2113 compatible with B&W MT-50?



## Riskey (Mar 8, 2013)

As the captioned question, are they a good combination? I have already decided to purchase the MT-50 speaker package, but still can't decide the receiver. (I'm of 60 movie and 20/20 for music/TV.) 

To be honest I do like all of the specs of 2113 on paper. But what I'm worrying about is that since Denons are always labeld as "warm sounding receivers" and so is the B&W, the system will end up being too "warm".

If not 2113, will Yamaha v673 be a better option? (In the city I live in, 2113 and 673 have a quite similar price) Many online reviews mentioned 673 may provide superior surround processing and more "natural" sound. However, on the other hand I really prefer Denon's Audyssey EQ system, compared to the YPAO by Yamaha.

Or any other choices? Maybe I can spend more (+30% from the price of 2113/673) to have a Denon 2313 instead? It will be out of my budget but also be my ultimate selection. (Also need to consider: do the M1s need such a powerful amp?)

Thanks in advance and looking forward to any of your inputs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Either one will be OK. I agree that the Audessey room correction software will do better that the YPAO. You may also want to conside Onkyo like this.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR709/Onkyo-TX-NR709-7.2-Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Riskey (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot. So the "warm-warm" pairing doesn't really matter? I heard from somebody that v673 is no doubt a good pairing for MT-50, but few mentiond about my prefered choice. So I just need more support

Btw, should I buy 5 M1s separately and choose another sub for the package, for example, a XLS400 from BK? My room is about 3m*5m, is ASW608 good enough to fill?


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got a Denon 2113 to replace a Yamaha 673 a week ago, because the sound of Yamaha paired with my MA BX2/BXC/BXFX 5.0 system was too bright/metallic to me.

After running Audyssey from Denon, the brightness decreased a bit, but it was somewhat replaced with a...muffled brightness.
In short, I am not quite satisfied neither with this pairing. Maybe (at least I hope so) sound quality will improve after adding a subwoofer.


----------

